# аккордеон Скандалли



## Vlad Gurzhi (28 Авг 2012)

Здравствуйте! Меня интересует аккордеон Скандалли-у которого в правой клавиатуре,вернее на правой декоративной решетке демпфера как на саксофоне?Что это за модель,год выпуска,в ютубе видел игру на таком инструменте самарского аккордеониста-Александр Туболец-и какова цена такой модели?Спасибо.


----------

